# Blood flow in umbilical cord



## Rainbow82

We found out today at our 32 week growth scan that the blood flow in the umbilical cord isn't looking good, RI above 95th centile. We will now be having another scan in two weeks to check blood flow again. The dr said she would usually be worried but as our boys growth was looking good (95th centile) and his movement is good she will just monitor more closely. Any slight change in movement and we are to go straight in. 

Has anyone else had this? I'm really really worried and did the worst thing possible and googled &#128546;. 
I wish they had given steroids or something so if they need to get him out in a hurry his lungs would have had a chance to mature.


----------



## Demotivated

I had the same issue. In my case, percentile was 70 but baby's growth was lagging by a week. I was given baby aspirin starting 20th week and steroid shots at 28th week.. Had a scheduled csec at 38w4d and he came out fine. Just keep ur legs elevated as much as possible. I had a stool under my work desk to rest my legs on it.


----------



## Rainbow82

Hi, thanks for replying it's nice to hear from someone with a positive outcome. We have also been given baby aspirin to take every day but no one mentioned keeping legs elevated. I'll try that as much as possible. Just want him to get to a good gestation and arrive healthy.


----------



## Dinah93

I had high resistance but coupled with high blood pressure, in my case from the 95th centile to the flow going into reverse and baby needing to be delivered was 2 weeks, but my blood pressure and my medication were very high and both of those increase resistance after 20 weeks. Steroids are most effective given within 7 days of birth, but even without them post 32 weeks your baby should be able to cope on their own, even if they do need a touch of cpap or low flow for a few days. If I can answer any questions I've had two early deliveries so I should be able to help x


----------



## littlesteph

I had the same thing, but it was more of a case of noticing at 34 weeks my bump hadn't grown in a month and baby's movements had slowed, at 35 weeks I had a scan which showed the blood flow was not good, my placenta had started to fail and he had stopped growing, he was measuring 32 weeks. saw a consultant the next day, who wanted me to be induced as soon as, but because I needed steroids and had to have them for 2 days, and I saw the consultant on a Thursday I had to wait till the Wednesday to be induced, got in there on the Wednesday for their to be no special cots for my baby so had to stay over night and was induced 9am on the Thursday. 14 hours later he was in distress and I was being rushed down for a section, he was born weighing 4lb 6oz, he needed a little help with breathing at first, couldn't control his body temp or his sugar levels, other then that he was perfectly healthy and came home with me 2 days later. 
try not to worry about it, I know its harder said then done, but you are honestly in the best hands.


----------



## Rainbow82

Thanks ladies, a scan last Monday showed no real change in the resistance but the fluid level had dropped by more than half. Movement was really low for a week but seems to have picked up a little this week. Really hoping it means fluid has increased but who knows. We have another scan on Wednesday to check the resistance and fluid. We will be 35 weeks so I'm feeling a bit better about about an early delivery without steroids but am still worried about the baby going into distress and not knowing. We are having daily monitoring on CTG for thirty minutes and over the last 48 hours BP has risen from 118/75 to 140/92. Nobody seems concerned but I hope it's not a sign of anything. Thankfully despite the cord issues baby seems to be growing well and is estimated at 6lb already. 

Dinah how were they monitoring you to know when the flow went into reverse?


----------



## lizlemon

Hope your scan today goes ok x


----------



## Rainbow82

Thanks lizlemon, scan today actually went well, resistance has decreased, still high but within normal range and fluid is back up to a normal range as well. Am so happy. We have another growth scan in Monday to check growth and hopefully they will let us know if they plan to induce or let us go past due date.


----------



## lizlemon

Brilliant news &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## carolcrk

Rainbow82 said:


> Thanks lizlemon, scan today actually went well, resistance has decreased, still high but within normal range and fluid is back up to a normal range as well. Am so happy. We have another growth scan in Monday to check growth and hopefully they will let us know if they plan to induce or let us go past due date.



what did the doctors advise you to do, since your resistance lowered?

because i am having the same problem
expecting twins but one of them dropped in weight percentile and the resistance was high lije yours >95


----------



## Jessicahide

His growth shouldn't have been concidered I won't tell you what happened to me but go back and demand a plan be made xxxx


----------



## Rainbow82

carolcrk said:


> Rainbow82 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks lizlemon, scan today actually went well, resistance has decreased, still high but within normal range and fluid is back up to a normal range as well. Am so happy. We have another growth scan in Monday to check growth and hopefully they will let us know if they plan to induce or let us go past due date.
> 
> 
> 
> what did the doctors advise you to do, since your resistance lowered?
> 
> because i am having the same problem
> expecting twins but one of them dropped in weight percentile and the resistance was high lije yours >95Click to expand...

Our Drs basically advised and did nothing but monitoring then induced suddenly at 39 weeks. I was drinking about 3 litres of water a day though to try to up the fluid level but I'm not sure any real difference was made, had an emergency section in the end and am so glad because when he was born the placenta and cord just didn't look right. When they said the resistance had lowered to be honest I think the measurement wasn't taken correctly so I'm glad they induced when they did as he was barely moving by then. 

Make sure they are monitoring you regularly and any change in movements go in as many times as you need.


----------

